# ideas for complexion bar



## cathym (Mar 24, 2010)

anyone know what's good to add to plain goat milk mp for a facial bar?


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've added finely ground oatmeal about 1tsp per pound.


----------



## llineb (May 5, 2010)

I make a complexion bar using cosmetic grade charcoal and carrot root powder.  I scent the charcoal & clear base with a small amount of Anise essential oil and swirl it into a white base with the carrot root powder scented with orange essential oil.  The charcoal is good for oily skin and draws out the oils and the carrot root powder makes the white soap orange and contains several vitamins good for skin.  it smells like orange licorice.

there is also a great recipe using fresh avocados in the book..."Melt and Mold Soap Crafting."

have fun!


----------



## cathym (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas!


----------



## Chay (May 6, 2010)

Which skin type are you catering to?


----------



## Harlow (May 10, 2010)

I like to add ground apricot kernal for gentle exfoliation.


----------

